

Show HN: a tiny Instagram projector - bellan
http://getprojecteo.com

======
nchlswu
> No Pixels, No Pixelation

I find this statement a bit disingenuous. While the images might not pixelate,
they will clearly degrade as you enlarge the image. They specifically state
they get great results up to two feet wide in pitch black rooms and don't
mention much further than that.

~~~
Sam_Odio
They are, after all, made from photos with pixels right? Printing a digital
photo on film doesn't somehow add back data.

~~~
sp332
But you don't get hard edges between pixels like you would with a digital
projector. The image just gets gradually fuzzier.

------
mullr
The product isn't for me. Hopefully there's someone who it is for. But the web
page is fantastic - this is the first convincing, tasteful integration of
video into page content that I've ever seen. Well done!

------
r3demon
Why is it just for Instagram? I'm not using Instagram, but I would like to
have the device

~~~
albemuth
Convenience? You have a single data source with a single API which probably
works for 90% of the target market? For MVP wouldn't you agree it's the best
decision?

------
jongold
I played with a production prototype yesterday, it's really cool. Would make a
great gift or trinket. Well made and from a team ( <http://mintdigital.com/> )
with a history of shipping cool products — <http://stickygram.com/>
<https://www.foldable.me/>

------
jeffclark
I love your homepage.

I love the little surprise that you're not looking at an icon... you're
looking at the actual projector!

Very cool.

------
colinwinter
Must have a huge margin! It will sell if they promote it right, which it looks
like they are doing. I can see buying this for a friend as a gift. I can also
see it becoming a nice bathroom light at night, as I hate waking myself up
with bright lights.

~~~
thoughtpalette
That's actually an awesome idea (bathroom light) if the bulb has good
longevity.

------
alexmuller
The cost of the product seems ok ($20 on Kickstarter, probably a little more
later), but the lack of information on film pricing is a bit concerning.
Especially after you include shipping from the US to the UK (in my case).

~~~
pwestendorp1
We're currently still trying to figure out how much extra wheels will cost as
we are fulfilling single orders first. We should know by mid December at the
latest. The shipping on extra wheels will be much cheaper, as you can fit
wheels in envelopes rather than bulky packages. It may take a little longer
however. Thanks for the question.

------
mochizuki
Not for me, but it seems like it would do well on one of those take-my-money
sites like ThinkGeek. I'd market it to one of those big ones, they're always
investing in products and have the means to make it.

------
scrrr
I don't know. This is just old technology with a fancy label. Just use a video
beamer or your computer screen. Next week on Kickstarter: A coffee table book
about coffee tables.

~~~
mochizuki
"And the coffee table book has legs that fold out! So the book becomes a
coffee table in it's own!"

I agree. The mixing old technology with the new thing was played out after the
hundredth "turns your iPhone into an analog phone!".

------
zeru
I dont see the point, maybe i missed something. Why is this better than
viewing the photos on a regular monitor, TV, or even beamer? and why only
instagram?

~~~
papalalu
it appeals for the same reason instagram appeals - why not leave your photos
as they were shot, without losing detail by adding filters?

i like it, it's cute, cheap enough to be a fun gift, and the kind of
ridiculous steps your photos have to go through appeals. kind of like
<http://instacrt.com/>

~~~
zeru
Well, even though I dont use instagram, however I can see why some people
would. :p

Cute, fun gift? I guess yeah, but again, why only instagram? Oh well. I
realize of course that I'm not at all their target audience.

------
knes
Hipster gonna Hype'.

------
measure2xcut1x
I'm pretty sure I have seen something similar to this in a McDonalds Happy
Meal - as the included toy. As I recall it was promoting major motion picture
characters or something like that.

------
fumeboy
I would love to see a hack or wait for the next cycle where it rotates the
wheel on a timer so I don't have to manually do it.

Unless I missed that part from the video/website?

------
superchink
Side note: is anyone else having issues playing HTML5 videos in Chrome
(Version 25.0.1323.1 dev)

------
lallysingh
They've over-retro'd retro. I'm a little put back.

It'd be great for a dollhouse, though.

------
jeffehobbs
Get Wes Anderson on board, stat.

